# Citizenship interviews?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I submitted my citizenship application last year, applying under EU member residency, no family etc.
I'm wondering if anyone here has some feedback on the citizenship interviews experienced when going this route- I believe there's an Italian culture/history interview, and a test of the language ability of the applicant.
I'd be interested to hear of personal experiences, depth of knowledge required and so on.
grazie,
Mike


----------

